# Problem with LITE-ON DVDRW LH-18A1P



## x-eagle

I have recently bought a LITE-ON DVDRW LH-18A1P. I have set the IDE configuration up so that this is the master, and the other drive is the slave.

But my problem is that when i try to anything from it weather it be dvd cd blank or not blank the drive does not seam to read any media i have tryed makeing the drive the slave but that does not work either.



Thanks, hope I dont have to send it back.

Tim


----------



## The_Other_One

So the drive won't work with any disks?  Including commercially made ones?  Have you tried booting from it?  Does it show up doing POST or in the BIOS?


----------



## Archangel

If it does show up, but just isnt reading any disks or so,.. try updating the firmware


----------



## x-eagle

yeah erm about that i cant seam to find any updates firmware or drivers. all i have found so far is user manuals 

i have tryed booting from it and no luck.

it shows up in bios and windows, shows up everywhere but does not want to work :S

what you think then ??


thanks for the replies!
Tim


----------



## x-eagle

http://www.liteonit.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=210&Itemid=67&limit=1&limitstart=2

nout there :S


----------



## The_Other_One

Sounds like a bad drive...no clue why you can't find firmware, though...  But it's definetly hardware related if you can't boot from it.  Do you have another computer you could possibly try it in?


----------



## x-eagle

yes, i have 5 tryed it in all of them and no luck 

so do you belive i should sent it back ?


thanks


tim


----------



## Archangel

there you go, the firmware for that drive 

http://www.liteonit.com.tw/global/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=154

Link to the english Firmware 

I had a liteOn DVD drive with the same problem.  (well,.. when you putted in a disk, it just wouldnt do anything.)   I flashed the new firmware in it,.. and its currently still running in my pc  
so, its definately worth a try


----------



## x-eagle

erm the links you gave erm they are not firmware. i have been on there and the are only user manuals. i downloaded the second link and that the manual 

 

erm :S not good

but thanks anyway


----------



## The_Other_One

Dude, if it's not worked in 5 other computers, whether it's a firmware problem or not, I'd get another.  A new drive shouldn't be like that...


----------



## x-eagle

way ahead of you, thanks for trying though everyone!


----------



## malfactor

*Same problem*

Hello

I had exactly the same problem,
I changed my ide cable and now it works fine!!!


----------

